
Promising new Alzheimer’s treatment unexpectedly found in old antibiotic - heyjudy
https://newatlas.com/alzheimers-antibiotic-drink-yale-polymer/57848/
======
masonic

      The results were promising, with the animals showing remarkable synapse repair
    

Anybody know how this is objectively measured?

Numerous compounds have been found that can _break up plaques_ , but there
have been such cases where there's been no demonstrable improvement in
movement or behavior. It's as if the plaques themselves aren't the problem but
are the _immune system 's response_ to the problem, like a scab on a wound --
ripping off the scab isn't helpful.

